# copier fichiers vers disque dur externe



## loly2210 (24 Juin 2008)

Au risque de paraitre un peu ridicule avec ma question, je tente quand meme ma chance sur ce forum.
En fait après des années sur Windows je suis passée au mode MAC OS mais j'ai un problème que je ne sais vraiment pas comment résoudre quand je souhaite envoyer des fichier vers mon disque dur externe "impossible de déplacer le fichier car le disque externe ne peut être modifier"
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juin 2008)

loly2210 a dit:


> Au risque de paraitre un peu ridicule avec ma question, je tente quand meme ma chance sur ce forum.
> En fait après des années sur Windows je suis passée au mode MAC OS mais j'ai un problème que je ne sais vraiment pas comment résoudre quand je souhaite envoyer des fichier vers mon disque dur externe "impossible de déplacer le fichier car le disque externe ne peut être modifier"
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?


 
Bonjour et bienvenue à toi 

laisse moi deviner: disque dur neuf et pas reformaté ? ou formaté avec windows ? 

si j'ai bon, ton DD est en format de fichier NTFS, que Mac Os peut lire, mais pas y écrire

direction l'appliquation "utilitaire de disque" et là tu reformates en format HFS (mac only) ou ms-dos (compatible mac et pc, mais limité à des fichiers de 4Go maximum)

à +

ps: à noter que le reformatage détruira les données présentes sur le disque...


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juin 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> si j'ai bon, ton DD est en format de fichier NTFS, que Mac Os peut lire, mais pas y écrire


 
Tu as bon


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tu as bon


 
on verra


----------



## loly2210 (24 Juin 2008)

J'vais tester tout ça 
merci bcp pour vos réponses


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juin 2008)

loly2210 a dit:


> J'vais tester tout ça
> merci bcp pour vos réponses


 
mais tu ne réponds pas à mes questions 

car si tu as déjà utilisé ton DD avec ton mac, le problème est ailleurs !


----------



## loly2210 (25 Juin 2008)

en fait j'ai déjà utilisé mon DD avec mon mac mais je peux seulement transférer les fichiers du DD vers le mac et pas l'inverse


----------



## Arlequin (25 Juin 2008)

loly2210 a dit:


> en fait j'ai déjà utilisé mon DD avec mon mac mais je peux seulement transférer les fichiers du DD vers le mac et pas l'inverse



bingo ! 

tu as donc un DD formaté à la sauce windows > NTFS

si tu as un backup de tes fichiers, procède à un formatage, soit en mode ms-dos (compatible mac-pc), soit en HFS+ (format mac only)

sinon, penses à d'abord faire une sauvegarde car le formatage détruira tout ce qu'il y a sur ton DD (externe)

à +


----------



## lorraineB (18 Mai 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> bingo !
> 
> tu as donc un DD formaté à la sauce windows > NTFS
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Je viens de passer sur Mac après 4 ans de windows et mon disque dur externe contient trop d'éléments. Je ne peux pas me permettre de tout transférer sur un autre support avant le formatage mac.
Y a-t-il une autre solution pour transférer des infos de l'ordinateur au disque dur???

Merci beaucoup de votre aide


----------



## Arlequin (19 Mai 2009)

Hello

oui

permettre à Mac Os d'écrire sur du ntfs

un peu de lecture


----------



## FrançoisMacG (19 Mai 2009)

lorraineB a dit:


> mon disque dur externe contient trop d'éléments. Je ne peux pas me permettre de tout transférer sur un autre support avant le formatage mac.



Si ton Mac est presque vide et que ton DDE n'est pas trop gros, tu peux copier les données du DDE sur le Mac, puis reformater le DDE, et enfin y recopier (ou déplacer = en appuyant sur la touche Cmd pendant le glisser-déposer) tes données : la seule précaution est d'éviter les pannes de secteur et arrachages de câbles pendant les transferts


----------



## jesadecec (8 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai le meme soucis, je ne peux pas transferer les fichiers de plus de 4 go sur mon disque dure externe. D'après ce que j'ai compris mon disque dure (ou mon mac ?) est en ms-dos. quelles solutions y a t'il ? Si je formates mon disque dure en HFS, pourrai transferer mes fichiers de mon disque dure vers un windows ? 

Merci


----------



## Arlequin (8 Octobre 2009)

jesadecec a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai le meme soucis, je ne peux pas transferer les fichiers de plus de 4 go sur mon disque dure externe. D'après ce que j'ai compris mon disque dure (ou mon mac ?) est en ms-dos. quelles solutions y a t'il ? Si je formates mon disque dure en HFS, pourrai transferer mes fichiers de mon disque dure vers un windows ?
> 
> Merci



au risque de me répéter



Arlequin a dit:


> un peu de lecture



Bonne lecture et bienvenue à toi


----------



## jesadecec (8 Octobre 2009)

Merci j'ai bien lu le lien.
Deux questions subsistent :
1) Si je mets mon disque dure en NTFS (est ce possible deja ?), à l'aide du logiciel macfuse, est ce que je pourrais transferer les fichiers de 4 GO ?
2) Je pense deja que la réponse est non mais je la pose quand meme : Est il possible de lire les fichiers à partir d'un pc windows si le DD est en HFS ?

Merci


----------



## Php21 (8 Octobre 2009)

Je laisse aux spécialistes. 
mais jusqu'à 4 go cela reste possible. sinon essai de diviser ton dossier en différentes partitions inférieures à 4 go et lorsque tu auras tout transféré par session < à 4 Go , tu n'aura plus de problème pour reformater ton DDE et à tout rassembler en une seule session. l'originale.
Aux choix 2 formules dixit Arlequin : " soit en mode ms-dos (compatible mac-pc), soit en HFS+ (format mac only) "


----------



## jesadecec (8 Octobre 2009)

C'est pour transferer de mon mac au DDE et non l'inverse et je ne peux pas diviser les fichiers, c'est des .iso de 4go


----------



## Arlequin (8 Octobre 2009)

jesadecec a dit:


> Merci j'ai bien lu le lien.



je n'en suis pas si sûr 



jesadecec a dit:


> Deux questions subsistent :
> 1) Si je mets mon disque dure en NTFS (est ce possible deja ?), à l'aide du logiciel macfuse, est ce que je pourrais transferer les fichiers de 4 GO ?
> 2) Je pense deja que la réponse est non mais je la pose quand meme : Est il possible de lire les fichiers à partir d'un pc windows si le DD est en HFS ?
> 
> Merci



1) Macfuse permet d'écrire sur du NTFS, donc je ne vois pas où est le problème
La limitation de 4Go est due au système de fichiers Fat32, pas NTFS ! 

2) Donc ton DD ne dois pas être en HFS, mais en NTFS

pour lire du hfs sur windows, ça aussi c'est écrit dans le lien, ! macdisk et macdrive

relis plus attentivement


----------



## jesadecec (8 Octobre 2009)

Ok pour la deuxième question. Le logiciel MacDisk est a installé sur un pc windows ?
Je ne comprends pas tout pour la première question. (Je ne connais pas la différence entre Fat32 et NTFS) je veux seuleument savoir si il existe une solution pour mettre des fichiers de plus de 4go ? Macfuse ?


----------



## Arlequin (8 Octobre 2009)

Bon.....

Pour qu'un disque accepte des fichiers de plus de 4Go ET que ce disque soit lisible et inscriptible par MacOs ET par windows XP, il faut: 

1) formater le disque en NTFS (via ton pc windows)
2) installer MacFuse ou Paragon sur ton mac pour pouvoir écrire sur du NTFS

ou

1) formater ton disque en HFS (via ton Mac)
2) installer macdisk ou macdrive sur ton pc windows pour pouvoir écrire sur du HFS


----------



## jesadecec (8 Octobre 2009)

Ok merci bien c'est ce que j'avais compris. 
Juste une derniere question, il n'est pas deja en NTFS le DDE ?


----------



## Arlequin (8 Octobre 2009)

jesadecec a dit:


> Ok merci bien c'est ce que j'avais compris.
> Juste une derniere question, il n'est pas deja en NTFS le DDE ?



comment veux tu que je le sache 

utilitaire de disque >>>> clique sur le DD et vois ce qui y est indiqué


----------



## Jbs33 (18 Octobre 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> comment veux tu que je le sache
> 
> utilitaire de disque >>>> clique sur le DD et vois ce qui y est indiqué




Bonjour j'ai le même souci que la personne au tout début, je ne peux pas copier de fichiers (films, musiques, etc...) de mon Mac vers mon Disque Dur Externe alors que le contraire est possible.

Je suis bien configuré en Ms-Dos et non NTFS. 

Pouvez vous m'aider ?


----------



## bambougroove (19 Octobre 2010)

Jbs33 a dit:


> je ne peux pas copier de fichiers (films, musiques, etc...) de mon Mac vers mon Disque Dur Externe alors que le contraire est possible.
> 
> Je suis bien configuré en Ms-Dos et non NTFS.


Si ton DD externe est formaté en MS-DOS (FAT32), la copie de fichiers de ton Mac vers le DD externe (et vice-versa) est possible MAIS la taille de chaque fichier est limitée à 4 Go (limitation inhérente au format FAT32).

Conclusion > logiquement, si impossibilité de copier de ton Mac vers ton DD externe, celui-ci n'est pas formaté en FAT32 mais en NTFS.

Donne plus de précisions ou des copies d'écran


----------



## Sandyf (27 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Nouvelle aussi sur ce forum et sur Mac !
J'ai un DD externe qui contient déjà des fichiers et qui a donc été formaté sur PC avant, je peux récupérer des fichiers pour les mettre sur le Mac mais je ne peux sauvegarder des fichiers du Mac sur le DD externe !
Q'est-il mieux et plus rapide de faire ???

merci


----------



## Della46 (20 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai un disque dur externe qui fonctionne sur Mac et PC.
Jusqu'à ce jour, je n'ai eu aucun problème pour copier des fichiers de Mac vers DDE ou de PC vers DDE et pas de problème non plus pour copier des fichiers du DDE vers Mac ou PC.

Problème:
Je viens de m'acheter un MacBook Pro et il m'est impossible de copier des fichiers de mon MacBook Pro vers ce même DDE.
J'arrive tout de même à copier des fichiers du DDE vers mon MacBook Pro.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une explication? Et surtout, quelqu'un a-t-il une solution?
D'avance MERCI!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2013)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

 quel est le format du DDE ?


----------



## Della46 (20 Février 2013)

Format Windows NT


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2013)

Si c'est NTFS, un Mac peut seulement lire, pas écrire.


----------



## edd72 (20 Février 2013)

Sur ton ancien Mac, tu avais dû installer un logiciel pour permettre l'écriture sur du NTFS.

Lequel?


----------



## Della46 (20 Février 2013)

J'ai juste branché mon DDE et j'ai suivi les indications (mais je ne m'en souviens plus vraiment pour être franche).
C'est un Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex (for PC & Mac).

Par contre il indique sur la boite du DDE que le reformatage peut être requis pour certains Mac.

Que dois-je faire? Au secours, je ne suis qu'une femme... lol


----------



## edd72 (20 Février 2013)

Les GoFlex étaient fourni avec Paragon NTFS (sur le DD), tu avais peut-être tout simplement installé ce logiciel (qui permet d'écrire sur du NTFS).

Donc:

- Soit tu veux utiliser ce DD sur Mac et sur PC, dans ce cas, tu le laisses en NTFS et tu installes le driver Paragon offert par Seagate: http://www.seagate.com/support/exte...p-plus-desk/ntfs-driver-for-mac-os-master-dl/ (à noter que cette version de Paragon vérifie qu'il s'agit d'un Seagate et ne fonctionne donc pas pour les DD d'autre marque)

- Soit tu ne veux l'utiliser que sur Mac et tu le formates en HFS+ (avec un schéma de partition GUID)


----------



## Della46 (20 Février 2013)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
Je viens d'installer le driver Paragon et çà fonctionne!!! 
Super! Merci beaucoup!
Bonne soirée...


----------

